# Laelia lundii



## John M (Mar 30, 2014)

I've had this for many years. It struggled for a long time. Then, I mounted it on a stone held in the roots of a white cedar and I finaly got a bloom in 2010.

Now, 4 years later, it's really happy and blooming much better than ever before. I kept it at the cool end of the greenhouse, which was very cold most of the winter because of the long, severe cold spells we had. It loved the cold and multiplied profusely. Some of the lead bulbs made as many as 3 new ones! It's growing on a piece of white cedar root (which had grown around a stone in the soil. You can see the stone in the 2010 photo), mounted to a 12" x 12" (approximately), piece of barn board. Once it got established on the stone, the roots were very happy to continue growing and attaching themselves to the wood as well. 

I find that if the flowers get wet, they die very quickly. However, they last a few weeks if I'm careful and only spritz the roots while keeping the flowers dry.

















Back in 2010


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 30, 2014)

What a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good growing !


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 30, 2014)

that is amazing John.glad it is happy again,what a show.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking good:clap:

Great comeback!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautifully grown, happy plant!


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2014)

wow!


----------



## emydura (Mar 30, 2014)

Stunning John. I love the 2nd last photo showimg the whole plant. I tlooks like a bonsai plant. Really pretty flowers as well. That is an amazing growth rate. You have obviously got the culture perfect.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow, amazing indeed!


----------



## John M (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I think I've had this plant for about 20 years. I can't remember where I got it. The poor thing really struggled for most of those 20 years. Then, it was severly damaged in the big freeze of 2008. In early 2009, I tried something new and mounted it onto the stone. I kept it in a shady spot over the summer until it got established and then in the autumn of 2009, I moved it to the coldest and brightest spot in the greenhouse. You can see the sickly old growths that were what I mounted onto the stone.....and the new healthy one that grew after it was mounted. It has liked the cold climate in the S.W. corner of the greenhouse and grown well, as you can see. I now firmly believe that cold winter nights are crucial to keep this species happy and get a good blooming. This past winter was especially cold (that back corner went down into the mid 40's F on many nights) and for the first time, some of the blooming growths had 2 flowers, not just 1.


----------



## Stone (Mar 30, 2014)

Excellent specimen! Great growing John


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2014)

Very interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Mar 30, 2014)

Not only are the numerous blooms gorgeous, the whole mount is beautiful
and looks quite natural. WOW!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh wow! That's really something John!! 
Thanks for the comparison photo too. 
That mount is a display in and of itself. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## eggshells (Mar 31, 2014)

Excuse me while I wipe the drool on the keyboard. This is nice and Lady MacBeth said it. Very nice presentation.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 31, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous, John! Beautiful specimen and one of the nicest naturalistic presentations I've seen. Thanks for the before-and-after shots, too. I resolve to grow my lundii better, it does okay but clearly not living up to the species' potential...


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 31, 2014)

That one is amazing. Needs to go for judging.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 31, 2014)

amazing display, plant and mount!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2014)

That is awesome and so very well displayed.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2014)

So are you watering the tree stump everyday or more then everyday John?


----------



## John M (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks again everyone!

Rick, I water the whole thing (plant/stump/barn board), thoroughly every time I mist or water the greenhouse. In the winter, I would miss plenty of days; sometimes 4 or 5 in a row. In the summer, it gets soaked every day; but, just once.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 1, 2014)

OMG that is beautiful John! If by chance a piece ever becomes available please let me know. Our breezeway has floor to ceiling south facing windows and in winter goes down into the high 50's/ low 60's.....might be a good spot to try this one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, those 20 years finally paid off, but look what it has done in just the last 4! I love the way you are growing it on the cedar root, too. Inspiring.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 30, 2020)

What a tragedy that these photos are no longer visible! The plant must have been extraordinary.


----------



## John M (Dec 3, 2020)

I'll repost them for you. The originals were linked from the now defunked Orchid Source Forum.


----------



## John M (Dec 3, 2020)

And just 4 years earlier in 2010


----------



## monocotman (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow that is quite some growth!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2020)

wow!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 3, 2020)

Great! Glorious growing, John! 

How is the plant doing now?


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 3, 2020)

John M said:


> I'll repost them for you. The originals were linked from the now defunked Orchid Source Forum.


Oh wow. Incredible. Thank you so much. Now I just need a in a stump and...
Seriously, these photos are beyond belief. Thank you!


----------



## shariea (Dec 4, 2020)

Wow is an understatement! That is Supercalifragilisticexpialidotios


----------



## eds (Dec 4, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Great! Glorious growing, John!
> 
> How is the plant doing now?



I agree - any chance of an up-to-date photo? It looks amazing and is very inspiring for an area I have above a fish tank I'm in the process of decorating.


----------



## John M (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you so much, everyone! Unfortunately, since I sell orchids to live, one of the difficult things I must do is chop up big plants and sell the bits to pay the mortgage! When the Cedar root mount finally rotted, I chopped up the plant into dozens of pieces and sold them. This plant certainly worked hard and it earned it's space on the bench! I did keep one small piece about the same size as the little bit I started with way back in 2010. So, I'll start over again. Please check back with me in another 4 years? LOL!


----------

